# Mackdonn current layout pics



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Here are pictures of my current layout. It's an 8x8x4 L shaped layout. My lay out is a modified version of the Rancocas Harbor Belt Ho Layout-34 out of the Atlas Ho King-Size Layout Book. I know right now it aint pretty....LOL it's still a work in progress. Actually as soon as I post this I'm hitting the road to drive about 50mi to a hobbie shop in L.A. that is having a sale on buildings, landscape, locos and cars. (I dont need anymore locos or cars other than passenger but I wont pass up a good deal!!) So everyone take a look and tell me what you think. Paise,Advice, and critics are all welcome!!!


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Last few pics.....also proud to say I have a very understanding wife.....this is all in a section of my living room.


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

mackdonn said:


> Last few pics.....also proud to say I have a very understanding wife.....this is all in a section of my living room.



a very understanding wife.....!!!!!!!

I guess so, is that a bottle of whiskey on your layout ?

:laugh:


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

hehehe looks like a bottle of Hennessey hehehe.

loving the UP Heritage units!! good work so far!! keep us in the loop!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Way to go Mac. Looking great from here. That's a lot of railroading going on and lots of room for more . Nice. Pete


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, if thats your living room, i wonder what she would let you build in the basement


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice layout......nice wife to let you put it in the living room.


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks All!!!!!

LOL.....Yea thats a bottle of Hennessy. I dont even drink Hennessy. It's the collectors edition in honor of Obama getting elected. Limited number and I dont ever PLAN on opening it. I was using it for weigh for the curve of the flex track while the liquid nails set up. It's just been sitting on the table for about two weeks. 

I wish I did have a basement.......oh the fun I could have down there!!! We do have a family room/ loft thats just like another living room but she wouldnt let me have that area she said because I would be too close to the bedrooms when I'm working or playing late at night.....LOL


----------

